# Food Differences



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

Curious if there is a large difference in available foods, particularly fruits. Bananas are very cheap here, as well as apples and oranges. Grapes, peaches & pineapple are also fairly inexpensive (although a bit more seasonally). Are they markedly more expensive since they aren't grown locally (I don't imagine oranges & apples grow well in England, but I could be wrong). 

Also, being on the gulf coast we get shrimp at a nice price. Are shrimp readily available in London, are they super pricey? We can also get salmon on sale for a good price. What types of fish are readily available and inexpensive? 

Nuts? We eat a lot of almonds, pecans & peanuts. 

I don't expect to find a ton of American brand foods. We don't eat a lot of prepared foods, mostly meat, fruit, veg & nuts. But I am curious as to the difference in available foods. I am aware that I won't be stocking up at WalMart every two weeks, which I am great with - but anyone give me some clues as what to expect? 

Thanks!!


----------



## Joanne_Manchester (Feb 18, 2011)

Im not sure what the prices are where you live so I can suggest you have a look at Tesco (online supermarket and they have branches everywhere) : Tesco Groceries You can browse through the different section and see what the prices are and see what type of food is available.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Natalie2b said:


> Curious if there is a large difference in available foods, particularly fruits. Bananas are very cheap here, as well as apples and oranges. Grapes, peaches & pineapple are also fairly inexpensive (although a bit more seasonally). Are they markedly more expensive since they aren't grown locally (I don't imagine oranges & apples grow well in England, but I could be wrong).
> 
> Also, being on the gulf coast we get shrimp at a nice price. Are shrimp readily available in London, are they super pricey? We can also get salmon on sale for a good price. What types of fish are readily available and inexpensive?
> 
> ...


To start off with Britain is not the third world country that your post seems to suggest it is.

Many foods are imported and that includes apples, cabbages and many other produce items, despite the fact that many varieties are British and grown in Britain - it seems that the prices paid by supermarkets are the ruling criteria and blow the environmental impact.

Shrimps are caught locally, (not what you call shrimp though, those large ones are called, more corectly, prawns. The word shrimp means small). If you care to take a short train ride from London's Fenchurch Street station to Leigh-on-Sea, you can go to the "Cocklesheds where you will be able to see shellfish being off-loaded and will be able to buy shrimp, cockles, mussels, whelks and much more as fresh as possible, virtually straight off the boat. Cold water fish - cod, whiting, herrings, mackerel, haddock, etc are available although in smaller quantities than previously due to overfishing. Trout is often farmed and available at a reasonable price. The salmon you will find is mostly Atlantic salmon and much better than Alaskan. Tuna is often available in suprmarkets.

Cheeses, both British and continental, are plentiful and flavourful unlike [in my experience] many American cheeses.

Meat: all cuts of beef, lamb, pork, venison plus much better bacon than you have ever seen in the US, gammon hams, offal, sausages, etc. 

Real bread - not just the plastic bagged stuff, cakes and pastries, biscuits [cookies to you, what you call biscuits are not _twice baked - the meaning of the word bi-scuit_ and are, properly, called scones, either fruit or cheese], proper doughnuts which are nuts of dough filled with jam - you can also get ring doughnuts.

and much, much more.

Also since you won't be getting so many American brand foods, you will probably be eating much healthier and if you feel that desperate that you have to put money in Wal-Mart's pockets, you can go to Asda which they own. There are plenty of other supermarkets with often better quality products but unless you have definite preferences regarding brands, you will probably go to the nearest supermarket to save fuel cost.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Ah, I remember looking at the question "What is your reason for wanting to move to the UK" or something like that and having to work very hard not to type in "So I can go and buy brilliant middle eastern Tesco houmous, French brie and Japanese sushi as well as any fruit I like at basically any time of day or night"


----------



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> To start off with Britain is not the third world country that your post seems to suggest it is.
> 
> Many foods are imported and that includes apples, cabbages and many other produce items, despite the fact that many varieties are British and grown in Britain - it seems that the prices paid by supermarkets are the ruling criteria and blow the environmental impact.
> 
> ...


I apologize if I came of as negative, that was not my intent at all. I only meant that coming from Texas we have the weather to grow oranges and other fresh fruits due to the warm weather and I assume those items don't grow in England's colder climate. As such, they would be much pricier, as imported goods, than locally grown. And possibly not available at your average grocery, only your upscale grocery stores - just as it is here in the states. 

Same for shrimp. Shrimp and prawn are actually two different types of animal that look very similar. Shrimps are indeed smaller than prawns. 

Based on the Tesco link JoAnne provided, which was very helpful - thank you-, I do see a lot of the fruit is more expensive, but no more so than anything else I would expect to buy in London. Prawns are sold, rather than shrimp - as you pointed out... The selection of fish is slightly different. Warm water vs cold, which is why I was asking. We tend to have tilapia, catfish and salmon (alaskan & atlantic). Admittedly, Tesco has a better selection than my local grocery for fish. 

Is there a difference in gammon hams compared to what we see in the US? Offal are organ meats, correct? Are they eaten a lot there? Organ meats, while available here, are not terribly popular. 

As I posted above, we already eat mostly fresh foods - meats, fruit, veg - no frozen pizza, chicken nuggets or hamburger helper, so we should eat very similarly there. We don't eat the same as most American already... 

Again, I wasn't trying to imply that England is a third world country that doesn't have the means to get oranges and bananas. I was just inquiring about the differences in what was locally grown, affordable and readily available. I have no experience in gardening in colder climates and have no idea what can/will grow in England. 

I appreciate your responses and your understanding if my first post was worded poorly.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

In addition to Tesco, other grocery websites you can check:

Waitrose - Online Grocery Shopping | Free Delivery | Recipes | Wine | Party Food (the most high-end)
http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/sol/index.jsp
http://www.marksandspencer.com/Food...966030&pf_rd_p=257503947&pf_rd_s=global-top-8
Home - Morrisons
Online Grocery Shopping, ASDA Direct, George and more at Asda.com
LIDL Great Britain - lidl.co.uk

They are roughly in order of quality, high to low and not all may be in your area.

Also, depending on where you live you may actually have local butchers, fruit and veg shops, cheese shops and farmer's markets which offer British grown and raised meat, fish, produce etc. And there are many varieties of apples that are definitely grown locally.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

I think the difference in price comes mostly from the pound doing better than the dollar. And prices in Europe are generally higher than in the USA. If you think England is pricey, I don't recommend you visit Sweden 

England imports a lot of its fruit and veg (and cheese! god, french cheese is good...) but the positive thing is that it is available throughout the year. I am quite attached to Tesco so thank you for thinking that at least its fish selection is better than at your local grocery 

Offal is not popular in England, which is a shame cause I like it every now and then...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

> Offal are organ meats, correct? Are they eaten a lot there? Organ meats, while available here, are not terribly popular.


Yes, offal are organs (is organs?). I live in London and I have only ever been to 1 restaurant that had offal and it was listed as offal, on the menu. In my experience in London, it's not popular here either. I don't know anyone who eats it well except for liver which is more popular than I would have thought.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ashkevron said:


> I think the difference in price comes mostly from the pound doing better than the dollar. And prices in Europe are generally higher than in the USA. If you think England is pricey, I don't recommend you visit Sweden
> 
> England imports a lot of its fruit and veg (and cheese! god, french cheese is good...) but the positive thing is that it is available throughout the year. I am quite attached to Tesco so thank you for thinking that at least its fish selection is better than at your local grocery
> 
> Offal is not popular in England, which is a shame cause I like it every now and then...


Liver & bacon with onion gravy is a classic british dish - & do you not see kidneys? I love both & grew up on them


& although not to my taste, my parents ate tripe & onions (cow stomach)

true - brains aren't eaten much as far as I remember - but I'm sure they're available in butchers, as are hearts

I'll never forget some Floridian friends visiting us in the UK - she totally freaked out at the thought of steak & kidney pie

and don't get me started on her reaction when I told her she had eaten bugs bunny in the paella valenciana here in Spain


----------



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

Yes, I assumed the cheese there would be phenomenal. We can get great cheese here, but you have to go look for it. It's not going to be at your local grocery store. 

The better selection of ethnic foods in London is something I am very much looking forward to. I love hummus, sushi (lived in Tokyo for three years as a newlywed!) and brie - oh brie, how I love brie! Oddly enough we don't have very many restaurants that serve curry here, so that will be a nice change. 

My father loved liver, but my mother hated it - so we never had to eat it He had to go to his mothers house to get liver, lol He also like mountain oysters (testicles) too. Needless to say my mother did not prepare those either


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Liver & bacon with onion gravy is a classic british dish - & do you not see kidneys? I love both & grew up on them
> 
> 
> & although not to my taste, my parents ate tripe & onions (cow stomach)
> ...


Uh! I forgot about steak and kidney pie. Had it once at someone's house. Gross. Why ruin a good steak by mixing it with kidney? It's like chewing erasers (or rubbers as they're called here).


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

ashkevron said:


> Offal is not popular in England, which is a shame cause I like it every now and then...


not AS popular. Among those who think they are better than their parents, liver and kidneys are looked upon as "poor-people's" fare but nevertheless are still quite popular among older people, but, of course, tend to be less available especially as they lack a certain snob-value.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> not AS popular. Among those who think they are better than their parents, liver and kidneys are looked upon as "poor-people's" fare but nevertheless are still quite popular among older people, but, of course, tend to be less available especially as they lack a certain snob-value.


I'd say they lack a certain edibility.....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

nyclon said:


> Uh! I forgot about steak and kidney pie. Had it once at someone's house. Gross. Why ruin a good steak by mixing it with kidney? It's like chewing erasers (or rubbers as they're called here).


The kidney obviously wan't cooked properly. Pigs' kidneys grilled form part of the mixed grill. 

American beef is 90% fattening hormones and is mainly responsible for US obesity rates especially the really gross stuff like American burgers which are far removed from proper hamburgers (a.k.a. Hamburg steaks). Well hung British beef accompanied by properly cooked kidneys in either a pudding or a pie is a meal to die for.


----------



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

I have to agree with Nyclon, i do find them very rubbery! My cousin, who lived in Northern England, told me about erasers being rubbers there. She was a little concerned when she saw them on her girls school lists Of course, she did tell me a British expat she know over here (in the US) that went into the store here and asked for three large pink rubbers for his daughters and was met with some concern by the clerk, lol


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Natalie2b said:


> I have to agree with Nyclon, i do find them very rubbery! My cousin, who lived in Northern England, told me about erasers being rubbers there. She was a little concerned when she saw them on her girls school lists Of course, she did tell me a British expat she know over here (in the US) that went into the store here and asked for three large pink rubbers for his daughters and was met with some concern by the clerk, lol


yes...... my then 7 year old asked the teacher for a rubber on her forst day at school in Florida.............


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Natalie2b said:


> As I posted above, we already eat mostly fresh foods - meats, fruit, veg - no frozen pizza, chicken nuggets or* hamburger helper*, so we should eat very similarly there. We don't eat the same as most American already...


Please can you confirm just what is *"hamburger helper"*? The only time I have come across it, it was just maccaroni and "hamburger" in this context turned out to be minced (you call it ground) beef.

Interestingly, an American couple of Italian descent, we visited a few times while we were living in Florida would have "maccaroni and gravy" which turned out to be ravioli in a bolognese sauce.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Hamburger Helper Recipes from BettyCrocker.com

Yes, it's basically macaroni with ground beef but there are many different flavor varieties.

Some Americans of Italian decent do call sauce gravy.


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

Natalie2b said:


> Yes, I assumed the cheese there would be phenomenal. We can get great cheese here, but you have to go look for it. It's not going to be at your local grocery store.
> 
> The better selection of ethnic foods in London is something I am very much looking forward to. I love hummus, sushi (lived in Tokyo for three years as a newlywed!) and brie - oh brie, how I love brie! Oddly enough we don't have very many restaurants that serve curry here, so that will be a nice change.
> 
> My father loved liver, but my mother hated it - so we never had to eat it He had to go to his mothers house to get liver, lol He also like mountain oysters (testicles) too. Needless to say my mother did not prepare those either


M&S probably have the best sushi, but Tesco's finest brie is literally to die for, and the same goes for their hummus range. It leaves one completely unsatisfied with any other brand of hummus. Tesco's finest brie (has to be the finest range) has a ripe and nutty taste, unlike Sainsburys', which is lemony (not bad either). Japan centre has a great range of Japanese foods and I think is located just outside London, though you can order things online as well. 

Unfortunately, I found that for best beef, one has to venture further east to countries like Hungary, Serbia, Montenegro, Bulgaria... I must try and find veal in the UK, British beef is just too chewy for my liking.

I DO miss Swedish tubed caviar, can it not be found anywhere in the UK?

Haven't tried testicles yet, but liver and tripes (as long as someone else cooks them) are perfectly fine food. I must be getting old sooner than expected, I didn't like them before I was 20 ...


----------



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

LOL, I personally find it disgusting, my husband grew up on it (his mom was single and poor). It is a box of pasta/noodles than you combine with ground beef/minced meat. It usually has a "spice" packet that comes with it. It comes in different "flavors" (cheeseburger macaroni, beef stroganoff...). Wikipedia has an article on it that lists all the flavors. I personally find it very gross and refuse to serve it in my house. I believe you sauté the meat in a large pan, add the pasta, water and seasoning packet, cover and cook until the pasta is done. In the end you might stir in some milk/sour cream or something to make in creamy - but I haven't actually had it in about 15 years - so it is hard to remember...

These types of foods (prepared/boxed chemically processed) are the types of food that greatly contribute to Americas obesity problem, imo. The whole artificial fattening of cows with grain & hormones, that you mentioned above, only contributes to it more. Grass-fed beef is becoming more popular as people are becoming aware of what the big companies are doing to cut costs. You do have to really go out of your way to find it at a reasonable price though. Americans, in general, tend to be unaware of where their food comes from and what is done to process it. That is slowly changing.

The whole "macaroni & gravy" thing is somewhat regional, I believe. Italian descendants in the Northeast/NY area tend to call a red sauce gravy. I am not sure if they distinguish between marinara or bolognese... I have never heard anyone refer to ravioli as macaroni though. Usually macaroni refers to elbow shaped pasta. We tend to have more German, Mexican and French cuisine here in south Texas so my knowledge on that is somewhat limited.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I meant to comment earlier about the price differences for fruit and vegetables. Because supermarkets import so much of what they could get locally, it has to travel and may be several days to a few weeks between harvesting and ending up on sale and it still has to look "freshly picked" up to and beyond the 'sell-by' date after perhaps having been chilled or refrigerated. This means that all the produce has to be absolutely blemish-free and still be 'picture-perfect' when it hits the shelves. British consumers have now come to expect this visual perfection, albeit at the expense of taste and flavour. This visual perfection also comes at a price since so much of what is produced gets rejected. Hence the high price. 

Since a lot of the rejection occurs in Britain, the rejects end up in the open market often on market stalls or the local greengrocers whose goods are sourced from the big markets (such as Covent Garden in London. If you want to cut the cost of fruit and veg shop at the greengrocer or in the market.

You may recall that just looking around the stalls in WalMart, Wynn Dixie, Publix, etc. often you would find oranges with surface markings or blemishes or partly green - such fruit would not be on the shelves in Britain.

Here in Spain, we get all our fruit and veg when it is in season and locally. So, currently we are overrun with aubergines, potatoes, tomatoes,peppers, peaches, nectarines and there are still some oranges about. Soon we will have the autumn harvest of nuts - walnuts and almonds in particular. The price is a fraction of what you will pay in Britain (and probably in the US) and they will have mis-shapes, blemishes but they are fresh off the tree/out of the ground, etc. and the taste and flavour is to die for. We do what was always done before all these fancy refrigerators and freezers, we dry things in the sun, bottle things plus some things we do freeze since we also have that facility. Today, for example, for dessert we had peach pie using up some of last year's peaches that we had sun-dried.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Natalie2b said:


> The better selection of ethnic foods in London is something I am very much looking forward to. I love *hummus,* sushi (lived in Tokyo for three years as a newlywed!) and brie - oh brie, how I love brie! Oddly enough we don't have very many restaurants that serve *curry* here, so that will be a nice change.


Hummus, we can buy here but usually make our own (without garlic) since it is so easy. The curry, you will get in Britain (unless you go to a proper Indian curry house) will be unlike any curry you will get in India so if the latter is your experience of curry, be prepared for disappointment. I make a mean curry but again it is not *Indian* curry.


----------



## Lauren_999 (Jan 18, 2011)

Natalie2b said:


> Curious if there is a large difference in available foods, particularly fruits. Bananas are very cheap here, as well as apples and oranges. Grapes, peaches & pineapple are also fairly inexpensive (although a bit more seasonally). Are they markedly more expensive since they aren't grown locally (I don't imagine oranges & apples grow well in England, but I could be wrong).
> 
> Also, being on the gulf coast we get shrimp at a nice price. Are shrimp readily available in London, are they super pricey? We can also get salmon on sale for a good price. What types of fish are readily available and inexpensive?
> 
> ...


Totally reasonable question to ask. 

As everyone said you can easily get the usual fruits and veg you’re used to, even out of season, like you’re probably used to. I find that the fresh produce turns FAR faster than I’m used to. I’m from AZ, and so like you prob had loads of produce from Calif/Mexico/South America so it didn’t travel “far” (ha, in our weird food marketplace terms, anyway) before getting to the grocer/my kitchen. I have heard the food standards are higher here, so could be also be a matter of not using as much or as strong chemicals to make it last as long as we’re used to (which is great, if that is truly the reason).

Anyway, it means getting used to buying in smaller quantities and more often. Which you have to do anyway, if you end up with the common “mini fridge”! 

I find the quality of beef to be usually poor, no matter what you pay a lot for it. In the Southwest I took for granted how readily you can order or make a great grilled burger or steak (and before anyone raises eyebrows, I’m not talking about fatty, fast food burgers – most half-decent US restaurants and grocer’s have great tasting, grass-fed beef and/or organic beef ... and cheap because it's cattle country). I don’t bother buying or ordering steak anymore, I’ve just been disappointed too many times, but there is hope for getting a good burger in London (Byron’s is top notch)


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

If you are able to shop in/near a city, and have access to small specialist shops as well as a supermarket, there is simply nothing foodwise that is not available in the UK.

Liver and bacon is delicious if properly prepared, lambs liver is best, has a milder flavour, and if properly cooked should never be rubbery, it should just melt in your mouth. It is a dish that should be cooked slowly in the oven, after being sealed in butter,with masses of onions, and good homemade gravy. Serve with creamy mash potatoes.

Likewise kidneys can be delicious.

Pigs kidneys should be fed to the dogs! 

Lambs kidneys are best, again mild flavour, should never be chewy, must be properly "cleaned".

Still served as part of a good quality english breakfast at top hotels!

English apples are the best in the world! or at least they used to be!

Kent is where apples traditionally were grown, and there is a very strong and active group lobbying bring back many of the older varieties, which have gone off the shelves due to "mass production and importation"

Some of the older varieties are more prone to pests and are less heavy "croppers". Maybe they do not look as perfect, in terms of size, or colour, but the flavour...........

No oranges grown in the UK yet..... but with climate change who knows........... soft fruits are delicious in season, and there are many farms where you can go to pick your own.

Hope you enjoy the english food, and if you really enjoy cooking, think about doing a cookery class/course in traditional english food.


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

I miss ~Gizzards- I have been here for 2 years, and have JUST found a place that may sell them. Velveeta is a no go, as well as pecans that do not cost an arm and a leg.
Being from Texas I find it so hard to find good food, however I am really really southern in my food choices.
Peaches, squash and big yellow sweet onions are ..well if you find them let me know.
No Funyons, Fritos, puffy cheetos, sage sausage, catfish, miracle whip, chips a hoy, well the list is exhaustive really. If food is a huge thing to you, then England is not the place unless you are willing to pay for shipping. However, I do enjoy my food and have found that I can thankfully cook enough home foods to dampen the homesick feelings most of the time. 
Oh and for beverages...Lipton for some reason will only sell lemon iced tea here. Which is annoying.
ASDA which is the sister company to Wally world is selling more and more American food. They have cream corn and fruit loops and herseys now. Oh and A &W..hopefully soon it will just invade and everything will be available. As I have been here about 2 years and some change, I have probably spent about £100 on imported food. Maybe about 1 order every 6 months, or as the Ranch runs out. 
xxPepperxx


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

Lauren_999 said:


> Totally reasonable question to ask.
> 
> As everyone said you can easily get the usual fruits and veg you’re used to, even out of season, like you’re probably used to. I find that the fresh produce turns FAR faster than I’m used to. I’m from AZ, and so like you prob had loads of produce from Calif/Mexico/South America so it didn’t travel “far” (ha, in our weird food marketplace terms, anyway) before getting to the grocer/my kitchen. I have heard the food standards are higher here, so could be also be a matter of not using as much or as strong chemicals to make it last as long as we’re used to (which is great, if that is truly the reason).
> 
> ...


I have to second that on the beef quality- I have tried to even baby the meat and marinade it, talk to it, stroke it. pfft. It just says NO I will only be tough. I refuse to buy steaks any where, and only buy the organic beef in butchers shops. Everyone here thinks I am crazy though lol.


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

Totally disagree with the last posts ladies!

Squash is easily available, any Greek shop has loads, as does Waitrose, and usually Sainsburys and Tescos. 
Peaches are also readily available at all of the above, any market stall, the season may not be as long at West Coast US or Texas, but no shorter than New York.

Find a decent Butcher and you will find the best steak you have ever tasted! 

If you cannot find a proper butcher, meat in Waitrose, and Marks and Spencers is nearly as good

Asda is a great place for quantity and basics, quality.................. not in my view! I would never buy meat from there in a million years!


----------



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

peppera-ann- said:


> I miss ~Gizzards- I have been here for 2 years, and have JUST found a place that may sell them. Velveeta is a no go, as well as pecans that do not cost an arm and a leg.
> Being from Texas I find it so hard to find good food, however I am really really southern in my food choices.
> Peaches, squash and big yellow sweet onions are ..well if you find them let me know.
> No Funyons, Fritos, puffy cheetos, sage sausage, catfish, miracle whip, chips a hoy, well the list is exhaustive really. If food is a huge thing to you, then England is not the place unless you are willing to pay for shipping. However, I do enjoy my food and have found that I can thankfully cook enough home foods to dampen the homesick feelings most of the time.
> ...


Thanks for the responses!

I don't think I will have too much trouble adjusting, assuming my hubby does indeed score the position he wants & they actually pay us enough to live in London, lol... We actually are considered odd from an American standpoint. I can't tell you the last time I had Velveeta. I make my own mayo and most other things from scratch. (I even ferment my own sauerkraut, lol) 80% of my grocery cart is fresh or frozen meat, veg & fruit. The other part is mostly stapes, with the occasional tub of ice cream or other treat. 

We are not health nuts per se, but it started because my husband was having food allergies and it became easier to just have food made from scratch in the house, rather than trying to make food for him & then food for us (or prepared foods that had all sorts of additives that caused him issues). Texas does have really nice peaches though. I am sure I will find other things that are fabulous in London that I can't get here (currants come to mind)! Being Texan - I am sure I am spoiled when it comes to beef, but lamb is hard to come by here - especially at a descent price. So - I will just have to see what there is locally and enjoy that!!


----------



## peppera-ann- (Feb 4, 2008)

DPK said:


> Totally disagree with the last posts ladies!
> 
> Squash is easily available, any Greek shop has loads, as does Waitrose, and usually Sainsburys and Tescos.
> Peaches are also readily available at all of the above, any market stall, the season may not be as long at West Coast US or Texas, but no shorter than New York.
> ...


I am sure you have had lovely peaches in the EU- and I apologize that my small town here in North England does not have a "Greek Shop" or even a Waitrose... and again no, the Great Butcher- can not provide a GREAT steak...oh and those that can afford to shop in M & S, well I can not comment on the posh steaks in there, however I was - assumingly responding to a Texas point of view- but it was lost.
I didnt state meat from ASDA was an option but yes I agree with your input on that.
Peaches or any fruit or veg from your home is always different in taste to where you are currently was all that I was saying.
The peaches here are lacking in flavor to my taste- I was merely stating my opinion.
I think I will stop posting in this forum now- as it was of late- completely normal to state your opinion with out getting it spat on.

Good luck yall


----------



## Natalie2b (Aug 11, 2012)

Wow. I didn't realize how hard it was to convey tone online until now. I generally assume that people are well intentioned and dismiss anything that reads poorly to me as I would hope everyone will give me the benefit of the doubt also. 

I thought everyone's responses brought something to the conversation. Texas, being cattle country, has great beef. Hopefully I will be able to tell everyone my own opinion of if I think I can get good beef in London in a few months. 

Peppera-ann I found your post informative and helpful and if my response made you feel otherwise please know that was not my intention. As a fellow Texan I certainly appreciate your opinion, on beef especially. 

DPK - I also found your post helpful too as our prospects are for moving into the London area and it's nice to know where I might find the best options. 

Personally I was enjoying hearing everyones views on what they where they shop, what they missed and what they like to eat/cook. I hope everyone feels free to continue having a light hearted chat about food!


----------



## DPK (Nov 11, 2011)

Sorry Peppera - Ann, if I offended you, it was most certainly not intentional.

A small english town will not have a great variety/selection of international food, but I had thought we were talking "Big Picture" as in what is generally available throughout the UK, and that is how I had based my responses., otherwise the information given to a possible new arrival is misleading.

Hi Natalie, I too have enjoyed the posts, its good to see the differences, and I have tried to give you as much "big picture" info about the UK as possible, every area is slightly different, but I had understood that your move was likely to be to London, and in London, you have it all, even though the prices may be higher.

I am sure you will love London, hope it all comes together for you, and you can make the move soon.


----------

